# + صلاة التوبة +



## †gomana† (9 يناير 2006)

*+ صلاة التوبة +*
:t14: 

*


ها صلاة التوبة فى شفتى  .........   وصراخ من عمق الاحشاء



يتفجر يتقد لهيبا  ............... ينتشر فى كل الارجاء





ياإلهى دعوتك انجدنى  ........... برأنى واشفينى من الداء





إبليس ربطنى بقيود ............. وجعلنى عبد الاشياء 



فلتكسر شوكته ربى   ............ من مثلك يمنحنى فداء*






*
ترنيمة "صلاة التوبة"*

*
 :t14:   اذكرونى فى صلواتكم   :t14: 

   ارحم ياإلهى ضعفى وجهلى *​


----------



## blackguitar (10 يناير 2006)

*الترنميه دى كلماتها جميله
ميرسى يا جيجى

حد يعرف يجيب الشريط من النت
ياريت اللىيعرف يكتبلى اللينك عشان انا هتجن واجيبه*


----------



## †gomana† (10 يناير 2006)

حاضر يا بولا هيا عندى 

انا هاحملها بكرة على المنتدى

انت تؤمرنى يا جميل


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (10 يناير 2006)

صلاة زى العسل جومانة 
بس معلش انا هنقلها لمنتدى الصلاة


----------



## †gomana† (11 يناير 2006)

شكرا يا كيرو بس كنت تقولى وانا دايخة على الموضوع كدة

اوك شكرا لمرورك


----------



## †gomana† (11 يناير 2006)

*الترنيمة انا حملتتهالك يا بلاك

اضغط هنا*

*ها صلاة التوبة *


----------

